# How do I keep my light stand (and umbrella) from toppling over?



## BekahAura (Jun 16, 2010)

When I first got my lighting equipment my father warned me to watch out for windy days. What he should have said was watch out for a breeze! 

Every time I take my stand and umbrella outside it topples over with the slightest breeze. I started using 3 bricks (I stretch the feet of the stand out until they are flat, place 2 bricks on either side of one foot, and one brick on top across the other two) but this is hardly the way to go about on location photography.

I've taken the Stobist's advice about light-weight equipment; I have two stands, two lumopro flashes, two wireless triggers, and two shoot-through umbrellas. Dragging bricks around completely defeats the purpose of going light-weight, and it's a major PITA if I want to move anything. If I had an assistant it wouldn't be so bad, but I don't.

I have a family photoshoot on Saturday and it's going to be by a river, so I'm anticipating high winds. Does anyone have any advice on how to keep these babies grounded? There are two young children that will be in the shots and I don't want them to get hurt, not to mention the constant beating my equipment has been getting lately. I need a to figure something out, fast!


----------



## RobNZ (Jun 16, 2010)

Sandbags? Or a sand bag that wraps around the central lower portion of the light stand somehow, or a good sized sand bag that hangs centrally to keep the centre of gravity as low as possible. I dont know what your light stands look like so I am guessing here. Easier to move than bricks, wont scratch your equipment, but youre still going to need the mass. 

Trouble with umbrellas is they have a large surface area so they will act as a sail and they are usually mounted fairly high up as well so the leverage effect is worse again. So I would think weight lower down should help, but make it centrally located with as much mass as you can handle.

Use dry sand for moderately windy days, wet the sand for windier days. they dont need to be all that big either, they get heavy real fast.

Should work but will still be a PITA, cant think of anything simpler at present.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 16, 2010)

I would try this, each set up would consist of:

2 - 8 inch metal stakes (purchase at a hardware store -or Home Depot type store). 
About 18 inches of small nylon heavy string (1/4 inch diameter). Tie the string to each stake, using 2-1/2 hitch knots. Take a match and melt the ends of the string you just tied off with the matches. This will keep it from fraying and coming loose. (you will not need a lot of heat to do the melting)

You should make 2-to-3 stake setups per stand.

When you go out to shoot at the river, carry a hammer in the car. Pound the stakes in and don't worry about the wind anymore.  (pound the stakes in at a slight angle - they will hold better if the wind really kicks up)
These will be light and easy to pack/store.


----------



## ghache (Jun 16, 2010)

get 3 sandbags per stands and your all good or get someone to watch them.


----------



## Dao (Jun 16, 2010)

The strobist group in flickr talked about this before

Flickr: Discussing OT: DIY sandbags for light stand in Strobist.com


----------



## Canosonic (Jun 16, 2010)

glue em!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2010)

It's not an absolute necessity to use an umbrella.  You can use a bare flash/light and just have light that isn't as soft.


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2010)

+1. Particularly in direct sunlight.

When you set up a light stand and umbrella, on of the light stand legs needs to be in-line with and on the same side as the umbrella shaft.

A couple, three bricks aren't heavy enough. You need about 20 lbs.

Now you understand how sailboats work.

Someone suggested sandbags. Impact | Saddle Sand Bag - 20 lbs | SB-20O | B&H Photo Video

They also make shotbags. Impact | Shot Bag - 25 lb | SHB-25 | B&H Photo Video


----------



## guitstik (Jun 16, 2010)

I use leg weights that strap around the ankles when working out. They come in different weights, have Velcro straps, can be used anywhere and are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2010)

guitstik said:


> I use leg weights that strap around the ankles when working out. They come in different weights, have Velcro straps, can be used anywhere and are relatively inexpensive.


Rehabilitation Ankle Weights now $34.95 - $59.95

Ankle Weights now $22.95 - $39.95

All Pro 5 lb Pair Adjustable Ankle Weights - Ankle Weights - Leg Weights - Wrist Weights from All Pro, Altus, SPRI, BodyTogs & Ballys

All Pro 10 lb Pair Adjustable Ankle Weights - Ankle Weights - Leg Weights - Wrist Weights from All Pro, Altus, SPRI, BodyTogs & Ballys

All Pro 20 lb Adjustable Ankle Weight - Single - Ankle Weights - Leg Weights - Wrist Weights from All Pro, Altus, SPRI, BodyTogs & Ballys


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I would try this, each set up would consist of:
> 
> 2 - 8 inch metal stakes (purchase at a hardware store -or Home Depot type store).
> About 18 inches of small nylon heavy string (1/4 inch diameter). Tie the string to each stake, using 2-1/2 hitch knots. Take a match and melt the ends of the string you just tied off with the matches. This will keep it from fraying and coming loose. (you will not need a lot of heat to do the melting)
> ...


It's kind of hard to get stakes to go into concrete or asphalt, so the staking solution is limited to soft ground setups. 

There is a point where, though your light stands are secured, the wind will destroy your umbrellas anyway.

Another weak link could well be your umbrella brackets, particularly if they are made of plastic.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 16, 2010)

Keith
I mentioned the stakes because her location is by a river and she is concerned about weight. And, they are a quick, inexpensive resolve to her issue.


----------



## desertdave (Jun 16, 2010)

If you go to a lanscape supply ie. home depot, They sell ground cloth stakes. They are about 2 in wide and 6 in long. Just straddle the legs w/ the stakes and hammer 'em into the ground.


----------



## BekahAura (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! I have plenty of ideas now to keep me busy until Saturday. I particularly like the stake idea, thanks Pierre! Where should I attach the string to the light stands and how? Using the hitch knot? Would it be better to attach one to each leg or attach all of the stakes to the bottom of the center pole? Oh I just had another idea, maybe I can attach the other end of the string to velcro somehow so that it just wraps around the stand. Hmmm.

Of course I will probably have to get some sandbags and keep them in my car in case I ever have to set up on harder surfaces. The ankle weights are also a good idea.

Thanks a million!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2010)

Forget all that and just get a 'Voice Activated Light Stand'  (an assistant)


----------



## table1349 (Jun 16, 2010)

These work perfectly at a good price. Walmart.com: Gold's Gym 20LB Ankle Weights: Exercise & Fitness

Most dedicated bags will cost that much or more for a single bag and you still have to supply the sand.


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2010)

There ya go. $20 per light stand.


----------



## BekahAura (Jun 20, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Forget all that and just get a 'Voice Activated Light Stand'  (an assistant)



Lol, perhaps... one day.

My family shoot was this morning and it went well enough. I got there early to take some test shots. I ended up making some sand socks. I bought long socks from walmart, some sew on snaps to close the socks, and I put two zip lock bags full of sand in each. I used 3 of these socks on each stand (wrapping one around each leg). 

The stands were steady for awhile and about 5 minutes before my family showed up the wind picked up and both stands went down. One of my umbrellas broke (luckily it was the one I already bent) but it's still usable for now.

I thought I was a genius because I figured out how to hold down the stands and the way I had the socks wrapped up, I could just move the entire stand without moving the weights individually. I guess I need more weight though.

Well, another lesson learned, and at least I didn't damage my flashes or my wireless triggers. 

I will look into getting some 20 pound ankle weights, or bags for sand... I already have the sand.

Anyway, thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2010)

One of the beauties of ankle weights, besides being cheap, is the ability to put one tightly on each leg near the end and one around the center shaft at the bottom if needed.  

Granted if you need 80lbs of weight you are going to need heavy duty stands at that point or they are going to bend in the wind, but the dual strap type lets you put the weight at the foot of the leg where it does the most good.


----------

